# Minot?



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Ive been looking at wma, plot and topos. whats around minot for good bow hunting?

Is there alot of hunting pressure?
Terrain seems to be sparse of trees and alot of farm land
what do yo do, look at maps to find some timber and see if the lands up for grabs.

i found some interesting looking places with some larger tracts of timber, some terrain to, what are these areas like-west of minot. is it more productive to find available land where theres timber on or near a farm or head out to the larger wooded areas.

Ive lived in Vermont my whole life and Alaska for a couple years.

Vermont is all up and down, lakes and rivers with scattered farms and huge hardwood/softwood forests.

Alaska is just Alaska.

havent dealt with this terrain and am looking for some insight, not looking for your honey hole. any info appreciated.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

The PLOTS areas may be good places to look if they have some wooded area for you and your treestand, or ground blind. But, don't be surprised if it's already been pinned down by someone.

There are wooded areas, but they are spread out. If you can find a decent draw/coulee with tree's in it(or simply a good group of tree's), next to a corn or sunflower field, that would be something to check out for sure. With a stand of tree's on flat ground, find a trail leading out of the tree's to the field, and you should be able to get a money-shot on something. If you want a more decent buck, which tend to be more nocturnal, set up farther back in the tree's. With setting up above a draw, take a ground blind and set up at the top and wait for them to come up and feed.

The best I can say is, be creative and adaptable. Maybe scout a big slough you think may hold deer, in the morning and evening. If you see deer moving in and out, set up a ground blind and try to intercept them.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

a ground blind would be a great help. another gadget to add to the arsenal.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

One place to try would be along Hwy 52 heading SE of Minot. It's a big valley with the bottom full of tree's. Start nocking on doors, i'm sure there will be someone willing to let you hunt. You can't drive that road and NOT see deer out on the fields in the evening! The tree's are plenty large for a treestand also.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks for the info huntingdude16

i was looking towards 62nd st NW area.....looks like 139th SE st, 125th SE st and areas like 20th SE st off of rt 52 look to be better, yup looks like some door knockin is in the forecast.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, SE of minot to Velva is a good area. I'de check out the north side of CR 21 & 19. You should be able to find someplace here. I know of at least one place that lets us hunt turkeys every spring and fall without a problem, and theres always deer sign in there.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

The Upper Souris Wildlife Refuge near Mohall is a great place. There are some large wooded draws. The place to park is west of mohall. You have to cross the river on the highway then there is a gravel road that takes you to a cemetary. The road is on the south side of the highway. There is a lot of parking space there.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> looks like 139th SE st, 125th SE st and areas like 20th SE st off of rt 52 look to be better, yup looks like some door knockin is in the forecast.


Looks like you'll be knocking on my door....


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

dblkluk said:


> > looks like 139th SE st, 125th SE st and areas like 20th SE st off of rt 52 look to be better, yup looks like some door knockin is in the forecast.
> 
> 
> Looks like you'll be knocking on my door....


well, just might.....you like bannana bread?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

thurdypointer said:


> The Upper Souris Wildlife Refuge near Mohall is a great place. There are some large wooded draws. The place to park is west of mohall. You have to cross the river on the highway then there is a gravel road that takes you to a cemetary. The road is on the south side of the highway. There is a lot of parking space there.


thanks, ill have to check it out.


----------

